# 75 grain mechanical broadhead--any suggestions?



## twharton (Jul 24, 2007)

Looking to go mechanical this year. Wanna stick with my 75 grains, but would like something with a little bigger cut than my old Muzzy's (which I loved, but want a little bigger cut). Looking for any and all advice. . . Main target will be whitetail, but also get occassional shots at black bear.


----------

